# water got into extracted honey on accident



## teezbeez (Jul 28, 2008)

i am extracting by hand for the very first time and some water got into a bunch. any way to remove it?

thanks.....

tl


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

define some water into a bunch first?


----------

